# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Корисні електроні адреси

## Elen2

Девочки, перерыла весь словарь и не нашла слова "ссылка"  на укр. языке.А уже обещала дать  ссылочки на украинские сайты.Начинаю: :flower: 

http://sonyashnik.com/      "Соняшник" укр детский портал

http://uaua.info/content/sub/174.html     разные сценарии на укр языке

http://www.poezia.org/ua/ukrainian_texts/      укр стихи

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,  это сайт   украинских минусовок.
http://derr.build2.ru/viewtopic.php?id=131

http://talschool-arhiv.ucoz.ua/load/       сайт детских украинских песен,но я так скачать здесь ничего не смогла.Может кто-нибудь разберется.

----------


## лариса29

> Девочки,  это сайт   украинских минусовок.
> http://derr.build2.ru/viewtopic.php?id=131
> 
> Здравствуйте Елена! Большущее спасибо за бесценный сайт.
> 
> *Добавлено через 54 минуты*
> http://talschool-arhiv.ucoz.ua/load/       сайт детских украинских песен,но я так скачать здесь ничего не смогла.Может кто-нибудь разберется.


Леночка! Посмотрите меню сайта - там есть "безкоштовні файли", там у меня получилось скачать, а на "плюса-мінуса" -наверное нужно платить.

----------


## Дивинская Мила

платить не надо .там активно название песни.Щелкаешь по нему,а потом в открившемся окне-викачати з сервера.Пісні чудові і дуже часто іде поповнення.

----------


## Elen2

> Посмотрите меню сайта - там есть "безкоштовні файли"


По названию я щелкала, не получилось , сейчас попробую  по совету Ларисы  скачать.

----------


## Дивинская Мила

Щоб назва пісні була активна треба зареєструватись на сайті.

----------


## Elen2

> Щоб назва пісні була активна треба зареєструватись на сайті.


Я зарегистрирована, но без толку.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Нет ,девочки  , у меня просто депосит файл  не скачивает вот и все.Очень понравилась песня "Ты помни"  Татьяны Недельской (прослушать частичку я могу),если у кого -то есть время скачайте ,пожалуйста.

----------


## Galina-star

Дівчата щойно знайшла, мені сподобалися ці сайти, можливо і вам стануть у пригоді.

http://petryk.com.ua
http://poetry.uazone.net

----------


## лариса29

[QUOTE=Elen2;2459448]Я зарегистрирована, но без толку.

Я тоже зарегестрировалась и депозит у меня нормально качает, но название почему-то не активно?!

----------


## anichkasneg

http://levko.info/aktualno.htm

----------


## захарчук наталья

http://shanson-e.tk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=166        здесь много музыки и детских песен, музыкальных сказок

http://forum.numi.ru/index.php?&showtopic=830        плюсы и минусы песен

----------


## Elen2

Украинские  песни :
http://musicforum.ru/index.php?showtopic=49227

http://stranamp3.com/artist/%D3%EA%F0/2.html

http://kosar.net.ua/index.php/2009-0...10-01-16-24-10

http://slav.olegern.net/infusions/mo...p?file_id=2107
http://music.tonnel.ru/?l=music&alb=31005
http://www.umka.com.ua/rus/catalogue...tic-songs.html
http://*******.in.te.ua/details.php?id=14776&filelist=1
http://www.pisni.org.ua/persons/511.html
http://www.pisni.org.ua/persons/179.html

----------


## Inchik0811

http://musicfordance.0pk.ru/
*Девочки,посмотрите этот сайт!Я просто без ума от него!*

----------


## Elen2

Укр. сайт http://makrus-studio.narod.ru/
Українські дитячі пісні (http://www.pisenka.at.ua/)
http://www.skrynka.ltd.ua/

----------


## Иваннесса

http://www.4kids.com.ua/club/song/downloads але тут тільки на російській мові пісні

----------


## Катринка 306

http://www.solnet.ee/ - конкурсы,сценарии,игры (на рус. яз)

----------


## lady in red

http://kiev-mama.com.ua/files/categories/81
немного песенок, но как скачать, я не разобралась

----------


## Катринка 306

http://www.barbariki.ru - сайт гр. Барбарики

----------


## Elen2

*  От  NikTanechka*
Девочки, УКРАИНОЧКИ!
Загляните сюда.
http://minusland.blogspot.com/

Здесь прекрасные детские украинские песни (+) и (-).

----------

Natali968 (08.08.2021)

----------


## bok

http://solnechniy67.ucoz.ru/
девочки -это сайт нашего детского сада № 67 в г. краматорске. заходите смотрите.жду ваших предложений и замечаний

----------


## notaza

хороший сайт с песнями и минусовками для детей ( не нашла в какой раздел поставить)

http://s-f-k.forum2x2.ru/

----------


## катя 98

http://www.gennadij.pavlenko.name/mysic  тут вы найдете редкую музыку на любой вкус. Кельтская, этническая, африканские барабаны, трембита ,инструментальная, классическая , цыганская  звуки природы индийская и любая другая! Очень хороший сайт.

----------


## ИннаНичога

ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО ИНТЕРЕСНОГО ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ. ЧАСТО ПОЛЬЗУЮСЬ.
    • Свежий номер • Архив номеров • О журнале •
    Детский журнал "Солнышко" выходит с марта 1999 года один раз в месяц только в интернете, печатной версии не было и пока нет.
    Автор проекта и редактор - Татьяна Евтюкова (Эстония).

 http://www.solnet.ee/sol/101.html

----------


## s_veta1

http://www.tatarovo.ru/sound.html - звуковые эффекты, животные, птицы, муз. инструменты, бытовые шумы, сигналы, природа, транспорт и. т. д
http://zaspivaj.com/index.html - музичний дитячий портал

----------


## лариса29

На этом сайте найдёте множество дисков с русскими, украинскими песнями и минусами к ним и многое другое. Зайдите и не пожалеете!!! http://detsad-kitty.ru

----------


## Elen2

*Нотный архив*
http://www.classicalmusic.com.ua/music.html
http://igraj-poj.narod.ru/
http://igraj-poj.narod.ru/fono/class/0-1/0-1.html/
http://7not.ru/notes/hoir.phtml

----------


## катя 98

http://proridne.com/content/пісні/ все види укр.песен с нотами.
http://nashe.com.ua/song.htm?id=12982&tab=1 тут тексти и ноти
http://www.pisni.org.ua/songlist/
http://kids.online-best.ru/index.php?newsid=36968 тут все випуски професора Крейда можно скачать !!!
http://hryh.synthasite.com/seminars.php хоровие партитури украинские

----------


## лариса29

http://ditky.at.ua

----------


## choclet

http://www.vseodetyah.com     Цей сайт і укр.,і рос. мовами.

----------


## loja

http://solnushki.ru/content/%D0%BF%D...BC%D0%BE%D0%BC

новый авторский проект "Мультики с умом!".
Смотрим мультики и в них играем! Это возможность оторвать малыша от телевизора, разумно сочетать просмотр мультфильмов с развивающими играми.
Кто будет с нами играть - присоединяйтесь!
Простоквашино
Смешарики
Маша и медведь

----------


## Юлія75

Дівчатка! Гарний сайт по хореографії. http://www.horeograf.com/xoreografiya-v-detskom-sadu

----------

nastiabar (04.01.2016)

----------


## оленька22

http://ledi-di.ucoz.ua

----------


## natalia1508

http://www.solnet.ee/sol/003/p_000.html  Тут  різні пісні  і ноти  на рос. мові (скачуйте)

----------


## tetiana26

Девочки,  классный сайт (оформлення дитячих навчальних закладів).  
адрес: http://dutsadok.com.ua/load/shablony...1-0-106?lgFgV3 
А  вот тут  фантастический материал для музработников:  http://***************.com.ua/index.p...=12&Itemid=187 
 Я рада, если смогла хоть чемто вам помочь, мои дорогие пчелки - труженицы!

----------

viculy (09.08.2016)

----------


## натела

http://vocalremover.ru/ Онлайн задавка супер! Уже попробовала, запроста из + сделает -

----------

Natali968 (08.08.2021), Иришка Б (16.08.2017)

----------


## Музрукоff

Конвертируем все что можно во все что нужно бесплатно он-лайн http://www.online-convert.com/ru

----------

Борковская Н (08.08.2016), Пензева Людмила (23.02.2016)

----------


## larusya_

http://www.mp3cut.ru/prog_split_mp3
Программа для обрезки музыки онлайн - легко и быстро.

----------

Иваннесса (22.12.2015)

----------


## Валя Муза

Тут стоит побывать - сайт "Детсад с Микки Маусом" (и не только там, где сценарии):

http://detsadmickeymouse.ru/load/muz...azdniki/17-7-2

Сайт с разными звуками:

http://zvuki-tut.narod.ru/index/0-229

Ещё сайт звуков:

http://zvuki-mp3.com/page/edet-poezd

Музыкальные игры Виктора Кириленко:

http://www.havura.net/muzyka_i_igry/...h-chukh-chukh/

----------


## Музрукоff

А тут можно удалить фон из любой картинки http://clippingmagic.com

----------

Natali968 (08.08.2021), нонна (13.08.2016)

----------


## катя 98

http://trainer.thetamusic.com/ru/con...training-games  игры по сольфеджио

----------


## зірка

вот интересный сайт http://muzabetka.com.ua/hto_prydumav_noty-html может кому пригодится

----------

lolu66 (05.02.2017), Natali968 (08.08.2021)

----------


## зірка

http://ditky.info/load/pisni/37 дитячі мінусовки

----------

lolu66 (05.02.2017), tvsokol (07.08.2016), нонна (13.08.2016), Танічка (28.03.2016)

----------


## Херсон-75

Майстер-клас по виготовленню концертного українського вінка. Виглядає дуже красиво! http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4139948/post322755341/

----------

laratet (07.08.2016), Natali968 (08.08.2021), Note (19.09.2016), Tanua Lisenco (08.08.2016), Валя Муза (07.08.2016), Лильчик (08.08.2016), Танічка (21.08.2016), ЮЛилиана (19.09.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> Майстер-клас по виготовленню концертного українського вінка. Виглядає дуже красиво! http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4139948/post322755341/


Класс! :Ok:  Нужно на досуге попробовать сотворить такое. :Aga:

----------


## катя 98

http://holiday.zubrila.com/scenari%D...slix-ta-malyat  куча сценариев

----------

lolu66 (04.02.2017), Осянечка (12.10.2016)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

Не знаю куда выставить. Нашла интересный сайт.  http://natalyagurkina.ucoz.ua/blog/rukhanki/1-0-16 
 Абетки
Вірші для дітей
Вірші для вагітних
Вірші про Україну
Вірші-колисанки
Загадки
Ігри
Казки
Лічилочки
Легенди
Оповідання
Потішки
Руханки
Сказки, рассказы, стихи, колыбельные...


Пісні з нотами



Відео (абетки)
Відео (загадки)
Відео (колискові)
Відео (презентації)
Пісні

----------


## зірка

https://azbyka.ru/deti/puteshestvie-v-stranu-muzyki цікаві казки про музику. Шкода що на російській мові. Можливо хтось перекладе - поділетесь? :049:  :049:

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Дошкільна освіта – сайт призначений для дошкільнят, їх батьків, а також вихователів дошкільних навчальних закладів. Тут можна знайти багато корисної інформації по вихованню та навчанню дітей від народження і до 7 років, літературу та ігри для дітей, посилання на інші ресурси і просто цікаву та корисну інформацію.

Альманах "Ранний розвиток" – сайт створений батьками, об'єднаними одним прагненням – максимально розвинути дані дитини не в одній якійсь галузі, а виховати гармонійну людину. Публікації альманаху висвітлюють різні аспекти раннього розвитку дітей та розбиті на розділи, що відповідають різним віковим групам.

"До та після трех" – сайт присвячений дошкільному розвитку, особливо – ранньому розвитку. Він побудований у вигляді довідника, збірника занять, в тому числі вправ, які можна проводити з дитиною.

"Дошкільник" – цей сайт – для сім'ї, для батьків, матерів і дітей. Сайт про те, як виховувати дитину, як навчитися знаходити з нею спільну мову. Багато цікавої інформації для дітей: казки, вірші, розумні задачки, пізнавальні статті. На сайті представлена також велика колекція сценаріїв до різних свят.

"Дитячий садок.Ру" – інформаційний ресурс, на сторінках якого можна знайти відомості про фізичний розвиток дітей, про основи дитячої гігієни, про значення дитячих ігор у виховному процесі, про трудове виховання дитини, про організацію святкових ранків у дитячому садку, про деякі дитячі хвороби та багато іншого.

Сайт "Семейная психология" проекту "Report.ru" - присвячений психології стосунків у сім'ї: між чоловіком і дружиною, дітьми і батьками. На ньому зібрані ресурси та матеріали, що допомагають у вирішенні сімейних проблем.

----------

asaf (17.08.2018), karap8 (15.08.2018), ИннаНичога (15.08.2018), МАНЯХА (08.10.2018), Оlga@ (08.09.2018), Осянечка (22.10.2018)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

http://abetka.ukrlife.org - Дуже велика дитяча сторінка для маленьких українців. Абетки, казки, читанка, усмішки, приказки, скоромовки, загадки,лічилки.

http://www.solnet.ee - Дитячий розважально-пізнавальний портал "СОНЕЧКО" - це острівець у величезному морі - Інтернеті для дітей і їх люблячих дорослих. Матеріал представлений різноманітний: ігри, казки, розмальовки, віршики, загадки, прислів'я, "чомучка", поради Поварешкіна, кросворди, ребуси, оповідання про звірят, уроки хороших манер, сценарії дитячих свят, фотогалерея.

http://kazkar.at.ua - це сайт, на якому кожний зможе знайти свою улюблену казку, прочитати або прослухати її.

http://sashka.ucoz.org - сайт для дітей та підлітків «Скринька з секретом». Тут можна залишити свої оголошення, почитати чудові вірші і казки, скачати собі на комп'ютер відомі дитячі пісні, поспілкуватися на форумі або в чаті.

http://www.usovi.com.ua – освітньо-розважальний online клуб для дітей та їх батьків.На сайті присутні інтрекативні online уроки для дітей.

http://www.soroka-vorona.info - Сайт для дітей та батьків. Тут Ви знайдете багато корисних матеріалів для виховання та розвитку дітей різного віку. Серед іншого: казки, віршики, пісні, загадки, частівки, скоромовки, мультфільми, розмальовки, статті про виховання, колискові.

http://www.luntik.ru – сайт присвячений мультфільму «Лунтик». Лунтик - маленьке пухнасте створіння, який народився на Місяці, але одного разу звалився з неї на Землю. На Землі дружелюбний малюк зустрів нових друзів. Разом з ними Лунтик відкриває для себе світ, дізнається, що таке дружба і любов, вірність і щастя. На сайті зібрано все саме цікаве – всі серії мультфільму, розмальовки,ігри, музика,аудіо-книги.

----------

alla.kalinichenko (16.08.2018), asaf (17.08.2018), karap8 (15.08.2018), lolu66 (03.04.2020), Oksyyy (17.08.2018), ИннаНичога (15.08.2018), Оlga@ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

http://www.koshki-mishki.ru — дитячий розважально-розвивальний сайт, де містяться колискові,прибаутки, пісні,вірші,ігри, загадки,частівки,скоромовки, лічилки, ігрові завдання для дошкільнят, графічні диктанти, он-лайн розмальовки, словничок для дітей.

http://www.novakovskiy.narod.ru —містить дитячі анекдоти, загадки, вірші, скоромовки, мультфільми, цікаві листівки, різноманітні ігри та багато чого іншого.

http://www.playroom.com.ru — розвиваючі ігри для дітей, тексти дитячих пісень,тлумачний словник,англійська мова в картинках та ін.

http://www.teremoc.ru —дитячий розважальний сайт «Теремок».Тут можна вчитися, грати і веселитися, дивитися мультфільми, розгадувати загадки та ребуси.

http://www.ladushki.ru — сайт для малюків та їх батьків, що містить графічний редактор для дітей,живу абетку,живу абетку англійської мови, розвиваючі ігри.

http://www.babybooks.narod.ru — пізнавальний сайт для маленьких дітей, де можна не тільки побачити зображення домашніх тварин, а й послухати, як вони говорять.

----------

asaf (17.08.2018), karap8 (15.08.2018), ИннаНичога (15.08.2018), МАНЯХА (08.10.2018), Оlga@ (08.09.2018)

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

http://www.vkapuste.ru - На сайті ви можете слухати онлайн дитячі пісні, також у нас є великий вибір казок для дітей онлайн.

http://www.kazka.in.ua/ - Народні українські казки

http://www.englishforkids.ru - Англійська для дітей. Тут можна знайте Навчальні Програми, поради, конкурси. На сайті знаходяться архіви дитячих пісень, віршів, загадок та пріслів'їв англійською мовою, які можна скачати.

http://www.bilingual.ru - Сайт для батьків, вчителів, вихователів: казки, пісні, приказки, загадки, навчальні ігри, скоромовки, оповідання та лічилки англійською.

http://www.4kids.com.ua– дитячий інформаційно-розважальний портал.

http://www.posnayko.com - дитячий розважально-пізнавалний журнал «Пізнайко»: вірші, казки, творчість

http://maluk.in.ua - Розвиваючі ігри, загадки, ребуси,приказки, казки, байки, легенди та перекази, віршики та пісні, малювалка.

http://petryk.com.ua - культурно-освітній ресурс для дітей та батьків.

http://kazkovy.com.ua - Дитяча газета для дбайливих батьків «Казковий вечір»

http://www.angelyatko.com.ua - Яскравий сайт «Країна ангелят». Абетки, казки, приказки, скоромовки, ігри

http://www.allforchildren.ru - Сайт для дітей та батьків, на якому багато корисного та цікавого для розвитку дітей різного віку. Загадки,
колискові, скоромовки, задачі та головоломки, уроки з малювання, енциклопедія, велика кількість ігор для дому та вулиці

http://chytanka.com.ua -"Читанка" - це дитяча публічна онлайн-бібліотека. Усі матеріали на сайті розміщено виключно з метою ознайомлення. Книгу можна закачати та після прочитання книги, ви зобов`язуєтеся видалити її зі свого комп`ютера.

http://nachalka.info - Вчися, грай, розвивайся! це сайт для дітей, які навчаються у початковій школі, а також їх батьків і вчителів. Для дошкільнят на сайті є пізнавальні уроки з арифметики, азбуки, правилам дорожнього руху, а також про космос, часу, музиці. Навчання на дитячому сайті Nachalka.info можна поєднувати із захоплюючими іграми на розвиток пам'яті, кмітливості, асоціативного мислення - всі вони зібрані в розділі Ігри.

http://doshkoly.org - Тут ви знайдете всю необхідну інформацію про розвиток та навчання дітей, ігри з дітьми, підготовку до школи, шкільну співбесіду, тестування та багато іншої не менш корисної інформації.

http://www.detgazeta.ru - Детская газета - новое электронное издание для детей. Рассказы, анаграммы, головоломки, игры, викторины и многое другое.

http://www.hand-made-toys.net - Академия мягкой игрушки: Мягкие игрушки своими руками. Выкройки, схемы вязания, инструкции по изготовлению. Азбука рукоделия: кройка и шитье, азы вязания и вышивания, оформление игрушек. История игрушки.

http://igrushka.kz - Ежемесячный журнал для детей и родителей - ИГРУШКА своими руками. 1000 забавных игрушек своими руками

http://www.kindereducation.com - Навчальні та розвиваючі ігри для дітей дошкільного та молодшого шкільного віку. Цікаві задачі. Весела математика. Англійська малюкам. Ізостудія. Дитяча психологія.

http://elektronbook.ru - бібліотека безкоштовних аудіо-казок і дитячих пісень. Всі аудіо-казки і дитячі пісеньки, представлені на цьому ресурсі, поширюються безоплатно для некомерційного використання. Ви маєте право використовувати будь-які представлені тут дитячі аудіо-казки і дитячі пісеньки як в особистих інтересах, так і для розміщення на своїх веб-ресурсах

http://luntiki.ru - це ігри, конкурси, проведення дитячих свят, описи останніх новинок в світі іграшок - ляльки, машинки, роботи, конструктори. Величезний світ дитячої творчості - аплікації, вироби з кольорового паперу, картону, тіста та пластиліну; орігамі, квіллінг, шиття м'яких іграшок, вишивка, прикраса дитячих кімнат. Чудова бібліотека для навчання дітей малюванню поетапно. У нас ви знайдете безліч вправ для розвитку логічного мислення, фантазії, пам'яті, дрібної моторики у дітей. На Лунтіках кожен підбере захоплення до душі.

http://pochemu4ka.ru - це портал для дітей, батьків і педагогів, спрямований на розвиток дітей з самого народження. «Чомучка» включає в себе: Власні колекції розвиваючих стінгазет "Чомучка" і "Любознайка" для дітей різних вікових груп; віртуальний розвиваючий журнал "Це я!"; Послідовні розвиваючі заняття з розвитку мовлення, ліплення, малювання, для малюків від року; захоплюючі завдання «Слухняний олівець» і «Весела математика» для дітей 2-4 років, які допомагають малюкам розвивати дрібну моторику, зорове сприйняття і увагу, знайомлять дитину з рахунком і письмом; розділ «Дитяча майстерня», де представлено понад 300 аплікацій, виробів своїми руками , листівок, які діти зможуть зробити самі, спираючись на докладні ілюстровані інструкції; Велика дитяча бібліотека, яка має понад 2000 дитячих віршів, безліч оповідань і казок, загадок, абетки у віршах, колискові і пальчикові ігри.

----------

asaf (17.08.2018), diak (06.09.2018), karap8 (15.08.2018), lolu66 (05.09.2018), Oksyyy (17.08.2018), ИннаНичога (15.08.2018), Марахотина (07.10.2018), Оlga@ (08.09.2018), Пономарёва Александра (14.08.2018), ЮЛилиана (15.08.2018)

----------


## viki57713

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424...052/?ref=br_rs Група у фейсбуці "Креативні музичні керівники"

----------

МАНЯХА (08.10.2018), Ната_ли (19.10.2018), Осянечка (22.10.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Дівчатка, гарний *сайт ноти українських композиторів*
http://ukrnotes.in.ua/poshuk.php

----------

Nadka (05.12.2019), Юляся (04.12.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Ноти українських композиторів http://ukrnotes.in.ua/poshuk.php

----------

Natali968 (08.08.2021), Ирма 77 (25.03.2020), МАНЯХА (08.10.2018), Ната_ли (19.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (06.10.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

Дитячі пісеньки-таночки (відео):

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLG...cgJlt1A/videos

----------

asaf (20.10.2018), Natali968 (08.08.2021), домініка (12.01.2019), Марахотина (31.03.2019), Ната_ли (19.10.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

Железнова скачать и слушать музыку онлайн


https://givemp3.com/search/%D0%B6%D0...BE%D0%B2%D0%B0

----------

Ната_ли (19.10.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

цікавий сат

http://possum.ru/?p=12411,
http://possum.ru/?cat=264

----------


## fotinia s

http://ruminus.ru/transpose.html

ДУЖЕ КОРИСНА І, ГОЛОВНЕ, ДУЖЕ ПРОСТА ПРОГРАМА, КОРИСТУЮСЯ , КОЛИ ПОТРІБНО ПРИШВИДШИТИ, АБО УПОВІЛЬНИТИ МУЗИКУ, ТАКОЖ МОЖНА ЗМІНИТИ ТОНАЛЬНІСТЬ НА БІЛЬШ КОМФОРТНУ.

----------

